# Brittle nails!



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok so I have a situation my apbt has a springpole set up in a tree in my back yard she loves this thing it's pointless to buy other toys because she won't touch them. Now for the problem when playing on the springpole she takes a good run up the tree an proceeds to leap backwards an grab the rope way up high although she can jump from the ground and reach it as well I have noticed a few nails getting split or chipped but nothing like what happened yesterday her nail practically splintered all the way up to where it comes out of her foot in three pieces. As you all know I'm sure, she never even acted like she knew it happened or even cared. What could be the cause of them breaking so easily a nutrient deficiency maybe idk I'm lost. It can't be healthy to have her breaking her nails like that. She is may we say grounded from it for now until her feet heal up, she acts miserable though not being able to play with it. Any help would be great thank you ahead of time for any insight and help I receive.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm kind of at a loss..........but I was a professional groomer not that long ago and I did have dogs come in once in a while with nails that were longer than normal and they would kind of crumble as I cut them  So, I guess my question to you is are her nails on the longer side and also are they bleeding because she is hitting the qwik?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2011)

Her nails are all actually fairly short. But yes there bleeding because the one that is broken that I was talkin about is all the way up to the nerve. As of this evening all the broken pieces are gone from who knows how leaving just the nub that the nerve makes up. Mainly just want to know can her breaking them in such a way cause long term damage to the extent of them not growing back?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we have issues with Pheonix's.. hes bad for pulling them on the track... we put nail hardener on his.. maybe that could help yours too


----------

